# Consult Codes 99241-99245



## madgejones10 (Sep 6, 2011)

Help!  Does anyone know which health plans are still paying consult codes?  I thought Anthem was the only one but someone indicated  CIGNA and AETNA do also.  I sure missed that and would love to see an updated list!  

Thanks for any help you can give me!!


----------



## MaryKayDavid (Sep 6, 2011)

*consult*

Tricare
Blue Cross

They accept consult codes


----------



## bdobyns (Sep 6, 2011)

madgejones said:


> Help!  Does anyone know which health plans are still paying consult codes?  I thought Anthem was the only one but someone indicated  CIGNA and AETNA do also.  I sure missed that and would love to see an updated list!
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give me!!



Aetna
Cigna
Humana
United Healthcare
BCBS

are all still paying consult codes


----------



## madgejones10 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!  I really appreciate that information !!!!!!


----------



## penguins11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Some auto and workers comp also use the consult codes.  I would check with the carriers in your specific area, it varies per carrier.


----------



## mmsfem (Sep 12, 2011)

Also NHP


----------



## tsm (Mar 13, 2013)

*Consult Codes*

Sorry, but BCBS does not accept consult codes and I would count all the Blues as well.


----------



## orazzals (Jul 29, 2015)

UHC doesnt accept anymore either


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 29, 2015)

orazzals said:


> UHC doesnt accept anymore either



Effective when? We are still filing consult claims to UHC with no problems.


----------

